# Ceramic coating for the outside detailer.



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all, Ive been detailing for some time now - and the usual question which pops up recently with my mates is can you apply a ceramic coating to my car.

Now sadly I don't have a garage big enough to put a car in, but I do have a gazebo which I sometimes use if the weather is bad.

Ive done some research over a couple of weeks regarding ceramic coatings, and a lot seem to say have the car at room temp, leave the car inside of 12hrs after applying....

Is there any coatings out there for the detailer who doesn't have access to a large indoor garage? Or is it simply just stick to wax's and sealants.

Cheers Rich


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I asked something similar 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=355704


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've applied coatings outside for years and had no issues. I think sometimes the don't get wet for 24hrs is a get out clause if something goes wrong. Even though it bonds pretty instant it needs time to cure. Not the right time of year for applying them, I'd wait another couple of months


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I apply outside as the light is better. But put the car in the car in the garage overnight then the next day apply a top coat of a spray sealant like Gyeon Cure. 
I have always been happy with the outcome


----------



## Gib172 (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers for comments guys - I have had a look at CarPro Quartz UK and seems very well priced, I too agree its slightly cold weather and the moment and would feel 'rushed' into getting it done. 

I will wait until april/may.... unless I can get access to a warm garage.


----------

